# APOCALYPTICON UK 2014 - 7th, 8th & 9th November



## chilledmonkeybrains

APOCALYPTICON UK 2014 - 7th, 8th & 9th November 2014 @ Slayer Gaming, Mansfield, Notts
_*Animosity Events and Slayer Gaming are proud to present APOCALYPTICON UK 2014! *_


*Intro* 
_These are the End Times. 

Worlds burn and stars grow dim. Throughout millennia of unremitted bloodshed, butchery and genocide the galaxy has been torn asunder. Humanity and their xenos allies stagger on the brink of extinction, relentlessly assailed by the incessant hordes of darkness. All hope appears lost. 

An alliance of the remaining forces of good converges on one star system, thousands of warships disgorging legions of troops and materiel, determined to make a bitter last stand against the legions of evil. Slavering hordes of darkness swoop down from the stars, bringing with them the promise of slaughter. Across the blasted wastes of one world billions of warriors will fight, supported by a million tanks, gunships and titans. They will all perish; but with their deaths, they hope to save a dying galaxy. These are the End Times. 

Welcome to Apocalypticon. _


*Event info *
Animosity Events and Slayer Gaming are proud to present – for the first time in the UK – the official APOCALYPTICON UK 2014! 

APOCALYPTICON UK is an official extension of the hugely successful annual Apocalypticon games in the US, brought together and hosted by Miniwargaming.com. As custodians of the event within the United Kingdom, Animosity and host venue Slayer Gaming would like to invite you along to the first ever Apocalypticon UK. 

Those of you who are familiar with Apocalypticon and Miniwargaming.com will be aware that it is an Apocalypse game of immense proportions. Players are encouraged to bring enormous armies, colossal titans, gargantuan creatures and vast swathes of regular tanks and infantry for one crazy weekend of Warhammer 40k Apocalypse madness. As such, the minimum ‘pledge’ per player is 5000 points, and the aim on the weekend is to field more than a quarter of a million points between all of us! 


*Tickets* 
Tickets are £30 for the weekend and this includes your exclusive Apocalypticon UK 2014 t-shirt and game pack! Tickets are available from Slayer Gaming on 01623 232961 and will be delivered via email to the email address you supply. 


*Key features *

- Ridiculous amounts of super heavies, gargantuan creatures, knights and titans! 
- Hordes of infantry ready for the slaughter! 
- Apocalypticon t-shirt! 
- Apocalypticon game pack with poster centrefold! 
- Prizes! 
- A legendary weekend of wargaming! 


*Rules pack*
Here's the link to the rule pack for download: APOCALYPTICON RULES PACK


So, what are you waiting for? Come along to the forums, sign up and join in the build-up at: http://www.forum.animositywargaming.co.uk 

Let the carnage begin!


_The Animosity & Slayer Kru_


----------



## chilledmonkeybrains

OP updated with link to the rule pack for download: APOCALYPTICON RULES PACK


----------



## Llamafish

Ooooo Sounds like a good reason to get some titans done and go titan huntings!

Can we bring non standard Super heavies?


----------



## chilledmonkeybrains

Llamafish said:


> Ooooo Sounds like a good reason to get some titans done and go titan huntings!
> 
> Can we bring non standard Super heavies?


Quick answer is yes! In the pack there is a section about non-standard stuff where we request that players submit for scrutiny any PDFs or rules you might have. Link to the pack is in the opening post.

Also, here's a link to the Apocalypticon thread on the Animosity forums where you will find further, in-depth discussions. Feel free to post any more questions here or over there!

Hope to see you there!

Cheers

James


----------



## venerabledread

I'm attending with over 15000 pts added up so far, including my IMPERATOR TITAN!

:victory:


----------



## geordie09

Is it Black and White? 

I'll be bringing my Legio Crucius Knights too!


----------



## chilledmonkeybrains

We've also got a gak load of Mechanicum troops to support those titans!

Remember when buying your tickets from Slayer Gaming to give us your t-shirt size and points pledge, guys! 

Cheers

James


----------



## chilledmonkeybrains

Still a few tickets left if anyone fancies Apocalypticon in Nottinghamshire on the 7th, 8th and 9th of November!


----------

